# Cannot Download Lightroom 4 - Any alternatives?



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2012)

I just bought a new laptop and want to download Lightroom 4 from the adobe site but it doesn't start. I see some others have had the same issue http://forums.adobe.com/message/4248614 but I do not want to download Chrome or any other browser. I use IE9 which is completely up to date etc.

Does anyone know if I can download Lightroom from somewhere else, and if so where?

If not, what is the best alternative software which makes it easy to watermark large amounts of pictures quickly and in batches?

Thanks.


----------



## yellowkamper (Mar 20, 2012)

I used Firefox on Mac book pro work sfine had it for a month as a trial have now paid for it


----------



## PeterJ (Mar 20, 2012)

I just tried IE9 and it started fine, if it's a new laptop I wouldn't be suprised if it's loaded with 'crapware' including some sort of Internet firewalls / virus scanners / browser add-ons and the like that stop it downloading. Maybe try disabling those or get a friend to download to a USB stick for you? Downloading a new browser isn't a big deal though, you can always just get rid of it afterwards under add/remove programs.


----------



## dmr (Mar 20, 2012)

Try the direct download to avoid the download manager.

http://prodesigntools.com/trials2/AdobeProducts/LTRM/4/win32/Lightroom_4_LS11.exe


----------



## thenickdude (Mar 20, 2012)

That link just gives an "access denied" error message, I guess it depends on having the right cookies.

I'll PM you with a download link, OP.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> I just tried IE9 and it started fine, if it's a new laptop I wouldn't be suprised if it's loaded with 'crapware' including some sort of Internet firewalls / virus scanners / browser add-ons and the like that stop it downloading. Maybe try disabling those or get a friend to download to a USB stick for you? Downloading a new browser isn't a big deal though, you can always just get rid of it afterwards under add/remove programs.



No, there is no crapware at all and I have downloaded a fair bit of stuff, only adobe is giving me problems. Plus their solution/suggestion of turning off firewall etc for a 7XXMb download is just stupid frankly.

Another member has kindly pm'd me a link to download it, but I find it strange a company as big as Adobe cannot get this sorted out. Suggesting to users that they download another browser, or that they turn off their AV/firewall system is amateurish to say the least.


----------

